# الاقسام المريخية > منتدي التوثيق >  >  شخصيات تركت بصمه فى المريخ (3)(سامى عزالدين)

## على الصغير

*
*

----------


## على الصغير

*المعلومات الشخصية

سامي عز الدين حسن إبراهيم
مكان الميلاد :  
تاريخ الميلاد : 
وفاته: القاهرة في  7-2-2005م

حياته: 
سطع بريقه في فريق مدرسة الهوارة الثانوية بمدني في الدورة المدرسية 1970.
كان يلعب لفريق التضامن حتي عام 1977 حيث انتقل منه الي فريق المريخ بعد عودة الاندية الرياضية في يناير 1977.
جاء مع رفاقه: الطاهر هواري، عمادعبدالعزيز، أحمودي، ولعبوا المريخ.
 لفت الأنظار في أول لقاء للمريخ ضد الهلال.
كان لاعباً طموحاً شاملاً حيث لعب حارساً للمرمي واحتياطياً للحارس الكبير السر بدوي حارس الجزيرة ثم تحول لوسط الملعب فاجاد
وابدع كما كان لاعباً ممتازاً للكرة الطائرة.
تسلم راية الوسط من نجم المريخ الفذ بشارة عبد النضيف.
طيلة مسيرته الرياضية كان يحب الرقم 14 وظل يرتديه دائماً في كل المباريات التي خاضها لاعباً للمريخ
توج المريخ بطلاً لكأس جامعة جوبا عندما أحرز الهدف الوحيد في شباك الهلال قبل ثوانٍ من نهاية المباراة. 
كان نجماً بارزاً وهدافاً مرعباً للمريخ بجوار حموري وكمال عبدالوهاب.
لعب في وسط الملعب بجوار أباطرة الوسط المريخي بشارة عبد النضيف وعمر أحمد حسين ومحسن العطا.
برز بشكل مدهش في مباريات المريخ ضد سلافا التشيكي وأحرز هدف الفوز في المباراة الأولى وهدف التعادل في المباراة الثانية
كما برز في مباراة الوداد المغربي ضد المريخ والافريقي التونسي والزمالك المصري. 
كان كابتناً لمنتخب الخرطوم والذي لعب أمام فريق ليفربول الانجليزي بالخرطوم وانتهت المباراة بالتعادل 1/1. 
تقلد كابتنية المريخ والفريق القومي السوداني.
 كان له شرف حمل كأس سيكافا الأول «1986م» وكأس مانديلا عام 1989م وكأس دبي الذهبي عام 1987م وبذلك حقق مع المريخ أعظم نجازاته. 
 اعتزل في موسم 90/ 1991 بعد مسيرة عطاء حافلة استمرت لنحو 13 عاماً في الملاعب وسلم الراية لخليفته في الملاعب ابراهومة. 
اتجه بعد ذلك الي مجال التدريب حيث سافر الي المانيا ونال شهادات رفيعة في مجال التدريب. 
درب شباب المريخ ثم عمل مساعداً للمدرب المصري احمد رفعت كما درب نادي الخرطوم ٣ ثم عين مدرباً للمريخ ومعاوناً للمدير الفني الكرواتي برانكو في قيادة التدريب بالمريخ. 
وافى الأجل المحتوم سامي في العاصمة المصرية القاهرة   في  7-2-2005، حيث كان المريخ يقيم معسكراً إعدادياً للموسم الجديد.
ودع الوسط الرياضي والمريخي بصفة خاصة الكابتن الدولي لمنتخب السودان والمريخ السابق والمدرب سامي عزالدين الى مثواه الاخير بمقابر حلة خوجلي ببحرى.

*

----------


## على الصغير

*اعتزل الكرة قبل 22 عاما ورحل قبل سنواتمن هو الراحل سامي عز الدين متصدر استفتاء القدوة في الكرة السودانية؟عز الدين يبقى يحتفظ بشعبية كبيرة رغم وفاته
على الرغم من مرور أكثر من عقدين من الزمان على اعتزاله لكرة القدم في نهايات موسم 1990 وأكثر من خمسة أعوام على فاجعة رحيله المفاجئ إلا أن نجم المنتخب والمريخ السوداني سامي عز الدين ظل حبه متمددا ومسيطرا على قلوب عشاق كرة القدم بالسودان.

(الخرطوم – على إبراهيم الحدقنو) على الرغم من مرور أكثر من عقدين من الزمان على اعتزاله لكرة القدم في نهايات موسم 1990 وأكثر من خمسة أعوام على فاجعة رحيله المفاجئ إلا أن نجم المنتخب والمريخ السوداني سامي عز الدين ظل حبه متمددا ومسيطرا على قلوب عشاق كرة القدم بالسودان عموما وأنصار القلعة الحمراء على وجه الخصوص.
  وكأن جماهير الكرة السودانية في وفائها الدائم وذاكرتها التي تمنعت عن أن تفارقها ذكرى الأيام الخالدات للكرة السودانية في عصورها الذهبية والتي عاصرها عز الدين آخر أجيالها وكأن بهذه الجماهير تتأسى بما كتبه الصحفي الشهير مزمل أبو القاسم بعد رحيل النجم الكبير " إنه سامي السامي، أعظم اللاعبين الذين مروا على الزعيم القائد، والسودان، وهو الأفضل على الإطلاق بمقياس البطولات لأنه كان قائد الفريق الذي حقق للزعيم القائد، أعظم إنجازاته على الصعيد الخارجي".
وأضاف "سامي لم يمت.. ففي المريخ الزعيم القائد.. دائما.. يحيا أصحاب العطاء.. ولا يخبؤ.. وهج للنجوم اللامعة.. ومن هنـا تحيى السيرة.. وتتبلور ذكري راسخة".
نعم من هنا خلدت السيرة وتبلورت الذكرى الراسخة عن النجم الكبير في أذهان الجماهير عزز فيها نجومية الملعب بخلق كريم وتواصل كبير مع كافة ألوان الطيف الرياضي بمختلف قطاعاته من لاعبين وإداريين ومدربين وصحفيين.
ويعزو رئيس القسم الرياضي بصحيفة القوات المسلحة على الزعبي أسباب الوفاء الكبير الذي يكنه الجمهور السوداني لعز الدين  رغم مرور السنوات على اعتزاله اللعب ورحيله عن الدنيا للأخلاق العالية التي تمتع بها الراحل المقيم بجانب احترامه للكل.
ويشير الزغبى إلى أن الفقيد كان مثالا للانضباط الأخلاقي والشخصية القوية التي كان لها الأثر الكبير ليس في الإستحواذ على احترام زملائه بالنادي الكبير فحسب ، بل امتدت علاقاته لتربطه صداقات قوية مع لاعبين عاصروه في ذلك الزمان في الهلال المنافس التقليدي للمريخ وآخرين من أندية أخرى.
وأضاف الزغبى لصدى الملاعب أن الراحل من الجيل المتميز الذين رفدت بهم الدورات المدرسية الأندية الرياضية في ذلك العصر الذهبي للكرة السودانية واجتهد وسط عمالقة ليثبت أقدامه وبالفعل تربع في قلوب الجماهير واستحق عن جدارة لقب "قدوة الملاعب السودانية" .
ويربط الأستاذ حسن الحمري المحلل الرياضي ورئيس القسم الرياضي بإذاعة ساهرون بين نجومية الراحل عز الدين وطبيعة الشعب السوداني الذى يميل إلى العاطفة .
وقال الحمري "هذا الوفاء تناقلته الأجيال جيل عن جيل ويدلل على ذلك بأن شباب الجيل الحالي الذين في العقد الثاني من العمر لم يشاهدوا سامي عز الذين وهو يصول ويجول في الملاعب إنما انتقل إليهم ذلك الإعجاب عبر جيل سابق فانطبع كصورة ذهنية لديهم".
 وبدأ الفقيد الراحل عز الدين حياته الرياضية بمدينة ودمدني بمنطقة الجزيرة قلب السودان النابض والتي رفدت الساحتين الرياضية والفنية بالكثير من النجوم.
ومن المفارقات أن الفقيد كان يلعب كحارس مرمى ثم انتقل إلى اللعب في وسط الملعب خلال مشاركته في إحدى الدورات المدرسية في منتصف السبعينات من القرن الماضي والتي برز خلالها كنجم مهد له الانتقال إلى فريق المريخ.
 وشارك سامي المريخ العديد من المباريات التاريخية منها مباراته ضد سلافا التشيكي وأحرز هدف الفوز في المباراة الأولى وهدف التعادل كما تألق في مباريات فريقه أمام الوداد المغربي والإفريقي التونسي والزمالك المصري، وكان له شرف حمل كأس سيكافا الأول في 1986 وكأس مانديلا 1989 وكأس دبي الذهبي عام 1987.
واعتزل عز الدين اللعب في 1990، وهو في أوج عطائه ليتجه بعدها إلى مجال التدريب  حيث درب عدداً من الأندية كالخرطوم3 والتعاون وأهلي مدني وكان من ضمن المدربين الذين تم اختيارهم لتدريب فرق مجموعة شركات دال.
وكان الراحل دائما رهن إشارة ناديه المريخ الذي ظل يكن له حبا غير محدود، واختير كمساعد لمدرب المريخ برانكو وسافر مع المريخ في معسكره الإعدادي بمصر، و فارق الحياة بعد أزمة قلبية مفاجئة.
  والفقيد ربطته علاقة مصاهرة مع أسرة كروية ورياضية معروفة فقد تزوج من ابنة أخت فؤاد السيد لاعب النيل الخرطوم السابق وقد لحقت به أرملته بعد سنوات قلائل لرحيله.
*

----------


## على الصغير

*.. المرحوم سامي عز الدين
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم الحبيب علي الصغير
ستحل علينا بعد اسابيع قليلة الذكرة الثامنة لرحيل لاعب المريخ الفذ سامي عز الدين

اللهم اغفر له وارحمه واجعل قبره روضة من رياض الجنة
اللهم ابعثه مع النبيين والصديقين والشهداء والصالحين وحسن اولئك رفيقا
اللهم شفع فيه نبيك المصطفى صلوات الله وسلامه عليه وسلم

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صور من حياة الراحل سامي عز الدين مع معشوقه المريخ





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صور له مع فرقة المريخ




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فاز بلقب قدوة الكرة السودانية في استفتاء صدى الملاعب 2012



فاز  الراحل سامي عز الدين بلقب قدوة الملاعب السودانية على مدار تاريخها في  الاستفتاء الذي أجراه موقع صدى الملاعب لاختيار قدوة الملاعب السودانية،  وحصل على نسبة تصويت بلغت 43 %.
المثير أن جماهير الكرة السودانية  اختارت النجم الراحل رغم أن هناك الكثير من النجوم في الملاعب السودانية عى  قيد الحياة، وهي لمسة طيبة من الجماهير السودانية لنجم منتخب صقور الجديان الراحل ونادي المريخ.
وجاء في المركز الثاني نجم الهلالهيثم مصطفى بنسبة تصويت بلغت 36 % في حين احتل ىنجم المريخفيصل العجب المركز الثالث في التصويت بنسبة بلغت أكثر من 17 % من جملة المصوتين.
وشارك في الاستفتاء عدد من نجوم الكرة السوانية مثل المعز محجوب وابراهيم عطى وبشرى وهبة وخالد أحمد مصطفى وسيف الدين علي مساوي وطارق أحمد ادم وعلي قاقارين وعمر التوم وعمر بخيت ومدثر كاريكا ومهند الطاهر ونصر الدين عباس جيسكا.
وانطلق المرحلة الأولى من التصويت  لاختيار القدوة في كل بلد عربي في الفترة من الأول من أكتوبر/ تشرين الأول  حتى نهاية الشهر، على أن تبدا المرحلة الثانية لاختيار القدوة في الملاعب  العربية كافة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*

صورة للكابتن سامى عزالدين وهو يقدم كاس مانديلا للرئيس عمر البشير 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





*

----------


## على الصغير

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*








*

----------


## على الصغير

*

 انجـازات الراحـل مـع الزعـيم القـائد 


الكأس الجوي الأول من جوبا:

في أكتوبر من العام 1977م أقيمت مباراة بين الزعيم القائد، والهلال في جوبا مشاركة في الحدث التاريخي بافتتاح جامعة جوبا.
وقبل نهاية المباراة بدقائق ومن باصة رائعة من بشارة استطاع سامي عز الدين من حسم اللقاء بهدف رائع جعل المريخ يظفر بالكأس التاريخي ويعتبر هو الكأس الجوي الأول للزعيم القائد، وكان الاستقبال الجماهيري بالمطار حدثاً فريداً عبر لما للزعيم القائد، من كثافة جماهيرية لا يستهان بها.

الكأس الثاني سيكافا الأولى:

اشترك المريخ في يناير 1986م في بطولة أندية شرق ووسط أفريقيا المعروفة اختصاراً (بسيكافا) ممثلاُ السودان وأقيمت الدورة بتنزانيا، وانتصر الزعيم القائد للكرة السودانية ، وأحرز كأس البطولة كأول إنجاز للسودان على مستوى الأندية السودانية.
وكان ذلك الانتصار متزامناً مع فرحة الشعب السوداني بالانتفاضة العظيمة في رجب أبريل ، وبذلك التقت الاحتفالات بانتصار الشعب السوداني قاطبة بعودة الديمقراطية وعودة المريخ بالكأس الجوي الأول وقد تناقلت وسائل الإعلام الدولية نبأ فوز المريخ بالبطولة الإفريقية (سيكافا).

الكأس الثالث: كأس دبي الذهبي:

وبمثلما توهج الزعيم القائد ، في سماء القارة السمراء وعاد بمعييته بطولة كأس أندية شرق ووسط إفريقيا (سيكافا) هاهو الآن يضيف إنجازاً خارجياً جديداً ليلة الأربعاء الثاني من ديسمبر عام 1987م بعد تغلبه على منازله الزمالك المصري في المباراة التي جرت بين الفريقين في دبي بالإمارات العربية المتحدة الشقيقة.

الكأس الرابعة:الزعيم القائد أول ناد سوداني يفوز ببطولة أفريقيا 

المريخ ينال شرف الفوز بكأس المناضل نيلسون مانديلا .
في ديسمبر عام 1989م كان الزعيم القائد، على موعد مع النصر له وللكرة السودانية، وكان ذلك بإستاد مدينة بينين النيجيرية...

وكما قال الأستاذ مزمل أبو القاسم :
إنه سامي السامي ، أعظم اللاعبين الذين مروا على الزعيم القائد ، والسودان، وهو الأفضل على الإطلاق بمقياس البطولات لأنه كان قائد الفريق الذي حقق للزعيم القائد، أعظم إنجازاته على الصعيد الخارجي.

* ولو كان هناك لاعباً في السودان يستحق أن يشارك المريخ في لقب بطل الكاسات المحمولة جواً لكان سامي عز الدين الذي أسهم في فوز المنتخب السوداني ببطولة شرق ووسط إفريقيا في العام 1980 بالخرطوم، وقاد المريخ للفوز بأول كاسات الجوية في العام 1977 في مباراة جوبا الشهيرة.

* وفي العام 1986 قاد سامي عز الدين المريخ للفوز بأول كاساته الخارجية في بطولة شرق ووسط إفريقيا بتنزانيا.. وساهم سامي رحمة الله عليه في فوز المريخ بكأس دبي الذهبي في العام 1986 بدبي أمام الزمالك المصري.. وقاده لتحقيق أعظم إنجاز للأندية السودانية عبر تاريخها في البطولات الإفريقية في العام 1989 بتحقيق لقب بطولة الكؤوس الإفريقية ورفع الكأس أمام بندل يونايتد النيجيري وسط فرحة الملايين.

سامي .. لم يمت .. ففي المريخ الزعيم القائد .. دائما .. يحيا اصحاب العطاء .. ولا يخبؤ .. وهج .. للنجوم .. الامعة .. ومن هنـا .. تحيا السيرة .. وتتبلور .. ذكري .. راسخة .
*

----------


## على الصغير

*
*

----------


## على الصغير

*
*

----------


## على الصغير

*
*

----------


## على الصغير

*
*

----------


## على الصغير

*= 350) this.width = 350; return false;">

صورة للكابتن سامى عزالدين مع الكابتن جمال ابوعنجة
*

----------


## على الصغير

*= 350) this.width = 350; return false;">

صورة للكابتن سامى عزالدين وهو يقدم كاس مانديلا للمشير الزبيرمحمد صالح
*

----------


## على الصغير

*سامي عز الدين.
************.
برز نجم اللاعب الفذ سامي عز الدين من خلال الدورة المدرسية موسم 76/1977م وكان ذلك بعد عودة الاندية من الرياضة الجماهيرية والتي شهدت فترتها هجرة عدد من نجوم الاندية إلى الخارج واعتزال البعض للكرة.
نادي المريخ اللاعب من خلال الدورة المدرسية وكان وقتئذ لاعباً في فريق جزيرة الفيل بود مدني ثم انتقل منه للمريخ واستطاع من خلاله ان يشق طريقه إلى سماوات المجد والشهرة.
في دوري عام 1977م أول أهداف سامي أمام فريق ود نوباوي.
في دوري عام 1977م وفي نفس العام الذي انتقل فيه للمريخ - افتتح سامي رحلة اهدافه الطويلة في الداخل والخارج امام فريق ود نوباوي وكان ذلك بتاريخ 5/5/1977م وانتهت المباراة لصالح المريخ 5/صفر احرز اهداف المريخ في تلك المباراة كل من سامي عز الدين -والجيو وسالم وحموري وكمال عبد الوهاب.
سامي نجماً بارزاً في سماء دوري السودان في عام انتقاله للمريخ.
*************************************************.
في عام 1977م نفسه وفي مشوار كأس السودان برز سامي بروزاً مشرفاً واستطاع ان يحسم عددا من المباريات هدافا لها بجانب صناعته لعدد من الاهداف في تلك المباريات نذكر من تلك المباريات - المريخ - امام مريخ الفاشر يوم 25/5/1977م بمدينة الفاشر وانتهت المباراة 2/صفر وكان الهدفان من نصيب سامي عز الدين وفي الفاشر نفسها التقى بهلال الفاشر يوم 28/5/1977م وانتهت المباراة لصالح المريخ 5/صفر وجاءت الاهداف على نحو «2» زيكو وهدف لكل من كمال عبد الوهاب وسامي وسالم والاخير انتقل من مريخ الابيض للمريخ في نفس العام.
وفي نيالا - لعب المريخ امام مريخها في دوري السودان وواصل سامي رحلة تألقه الأولى مع المريخ وكان ذلك يوم 19/5/1977م وفاز المريخ 3/صفر واحرز الاهداف كل من سامي وسالم وبشارة.
وانتقل المريخ إلى كوستي ليلاقي هلالها وينتصر عليه «7»صفر وكان ذلك يوم 4/6/1977م واحرز الاهداف كل من حموري «3» اهداف وسامي هدفين ولعبده الشيخ هدفين.
أول هدف لسامي امام الموردة. 
***********************.
فريق الموردة احد اضلاع المثلث التاريخي - مريخ - هلال - موردة- وكانت افتتاحية اهداف سامي - امام الموردة يوم 24/8/1977م لصالح المريخ 2/1 وكان الهدفين من نصيب سامي وحموري وكان ذلك في كأس رمضان وفي نفس المنافسة التقى المريخ بالاهلي يوم 8/9/1977م واحرز هدفي المريخ سامي.

أول اهداف سامي في شباك الهلال .
***************************.
بمناسبة افتتاح جامعة «جوبا» اقيمت مباراة بين المريخ والهلال بمدينة جوبا يوم 6/10/1977م- وكان الهلال وقتئذ في اوج سطوعه ويضم عددا من النجوم البارزين في الساحة السودانية الدحيش وعلي قاقارين ومحمد حسين كسلا وغيرهم بينما كان المريخ في طور التجريب لعدد من نجومه الجدد واولهم سامي عز الدين وكانت كل التكهنات تتجه لفوز الهلال.
سامي نجم كل الرحلات الخارجية .
*************************.
شارك فقيد المريخ وكابتنه الراحل في عدد كبير من المباريات التي خاضها المريخ خارج ارضه وكالعادة كان سامي ساميا في العطاء وشديدا في اصابة الشباك بالاهداف التي لا تنسي وتحدث جميعها عن تاريخ ناصع لا ينساه الناس كل الناس .

وفي ما يلي تفاصيل المباريات التي خاضها المريخ وسجل سامي حضورا بارزا فيها :
السكة حديد مصر - انتصر عليه المريخ 2/صفر يوم 31/5/1979م - وهدف لكل من سامي عز الدين وحموري.
الافريقي التونسي - تعادل مع المريخ 2/2 في اليوبيل الذهبي - احرز للمريخ - سامي وسليمان عبد القادر تاريخ اللقاء يوم 7/3/1978م.
الشباب التنزاني - انتصر عليه المريخ 4/2 بضربات من نقطة الجزاء في نهائيات سيكافا 1986م بدار السلام يوم 25/1/1986م - الاهداف جمال ابوعنجة + سامي عز الدين + عادل امين + عاطف القوز وعاد بكأس البطولة.
كانون الكاميروني :- انتصر عليه المريخ 2/1 يوم 28/5/1978م وهدف لكل من سامي وحموري.
وقد الصومالي :- انتصر عليه المريخ 5/1 في منافسات سيكافا 86- بموانزا - الاهداف كل من :- عادل امين + ابوعنجة + سليمان مكين+ سامي عز الدين + ابراهومة المسعودية.
الخفافيش اليوغندي :- انتصر عليه المريخ بكمبالا - 2/صفر - سامي عز الدين وعصام الدحيش.
بطلا ملاوي :- انتصر عليه المريخ 4/صفر يوم 16/4/1978م الاهداف كمال عبد الوهاب + حموري + سامي + عمار

رحلة الوداد الشهيرة. 
***************.
في عام 1978م سجل المريخ زيارة إلى دولة المغرب ولعب المريخ امام كل من الوداد المغربي والمولودية - كانت الاولي امام المولودية وانتصر فيها المريخ 2/1 واحرز للمريخ كل من سامي عز الدين ودكتور الكرة السودانية كمال عبد الوهاب وكان المريخ قد قدم عرضا مذهلا اخذ بالباب الاخوة المغاربة كما ان اللاعب الفذ سامي كان حديث الجماهير فما ترتب على ذلك تدفق الجالية السودانية من الطلاب الذين جاءوا خصيصا لمشاهدة المريخ امام الوداد المغربي ذائع الصيت والذي يضم في صفوفه عددا من المحترفين ولعب المريخ مباراة «مودع» امام فطاحلة الوداد والدول المجاورة واستطاع ان يهز الارض بالطول والعرض وكانت هذه المباراة بتاريخ 29/8/1978م وانتصر المريخ 3/2.
افتتح سامي الاهداف الثلاثة واحرز عبده الشيخ وعمارهدفا لكل منهما.
سوشو الفرنسي + اهلي دبي + الاهلي اليمني + النصر الليبي وسامي عز الدين!!
الاول سوشو الفرنسي وقد انتصر عليه المريخ 6/صفر بتاريخ 18/1/1981م واحرز سامي عز الدين في شباكه ثلاثة اهداف بينما احرز عطا ابو القسم هدفين وهدف لفتحي فرج الله.
الثاني - اهلي دبي وانتصر عليه المريخ 3/1 يوم 29/10/1980م احرز الاهداف سامي عز الدين - عمار وعطا ابو القاسم.
والثالث الاهلي اليمني - «باليمن» - وانتصر عليه المريخ 3/صفر واحرز الاهداف سيكا وسامي عز الدين وعادل امين.
والرابع :- النصر الليبي وانتصر عليه المريخ 3/صفر يوم 5/6/1978م ولسامي هدفين وهدف لعبده الشيخ.
الباقي دقيقة سامي بجيبا!! واو... يا جوبا!!

اروع اهداف سامي عزالدين والذي أخذ شهرة داوية - هدفه في شباك - اسلافا التشكي في اليوبيل الذهبي للمريخ في المباراة التي جمعت الضيوف بالمريخ يوم 15/1/1978م - وكانت هذه المباراة الثانية للضيوف امام المريخ في نفس المناسبة حيث انتهت الأولى لصالح المريخ 2/1 وكانت المباراة الثانية بمثابة تحدي للضيوف الذين كانوا قد التقوا بفريق ليفربول الشهير قبل حضورهم لمشاركة المريخ في يوبيله الذهبي وانتصر عليهم 2/صفر وحز في نفوسهم ان يخسروا امام المريخ مباراتهم الأولى فطلبوا امامه مباراة ثأرية- وكان المريخ هو الاخر امام تحدٍ كبير هو ان لا يخسر مباراته في اليوبيل الذهبي واستطاع ان يحافظ على ذلك - مما اكسب المباراة روح الحماس والتحدي فكان اللقاء الذي جمع بينهما - استطاع الضيوف ان يفرضوا سيطرتهم الكاملة في الشوط الاول وبرزوا بروزا اذهل الحضور حتى ان احد الاصدقاء قد اسر لي ونحن نشاهد هذه المباراة بأنه ماكان يتمنى ان يعيش ليشاهد المريخ في هذا الوضع الحرج في يوبيله الذهبي.


رقم قياسي من الاهداف لسامي .
بلغت جملة الاهداف التي احرزها اللاعب الاسطورة سامي عز الدين في كل مبارياته التي خاضها مع المريخ داخليا وخارجيا - تنافسيا- ووديا «85» هدفا وقد بدأت رحلة الاهداف من ود نوباوي وانتهت بالموردة.
وهذا الرقم القياسي من الاهداف جاء من لاعب وسط صانع العاب له الفضل الكبير في كل الاهداف التي احرزها زملاؤه والتي هي بعدد النجوم لا تحصى ولا تعد!!
وداع جميل للسنة الاولى مع المريخ .
***************************.
ودع كابتن سامي عز الدين عام تسجيله للمريخ والذي كان 1977م - وهو في اوج المجد وقمة الشهرة - وبلغ عدد اهدافه في مباريات المريخ «11» هدفا - بجانب صناعته لعدد من الاهداف كصانع اهداف بارع لا يشق له غبار وكان آخر اهدافه في هذا العام امام فريق العامل في مباراته امام المريخ في اليوبيل الذهبي وانتهت المباراة لصالح المريـــخ 3/1 باستاده يوم 27/11/1977م حــــيث افتتح الاهداف الثلاثة بينما احرز عبده الشــيخ وسالم هدف لكل منهما.
اخر اهداف سامي قبل اعتزاله في شباك الموردة باستاد الخرطوم
رحلة سامي مع الاهداف اختتمت بشباك الموردة يوم 19/8/1990م وكان المريخ قد انتصر في هذه المباراة 1/صفر ونال الهدف سامي عز الدين . 

*

----------

